# Best way to make a hard boiled egg?



## mobile1 (Mar 18, 2016)

I put my eggs into cold water, with lots of salt, and bring it to a boil.

When the water reaches boiling I remove it.  After ten minutes I replace the hot water with cold.

After cooling, they are very difficult to peel, or remove the shell.

I have searched Google and found many different ways to peel eggs.  None work well.

What am I doing wrong?

Is there a better way to make eggs that are easier to peel?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi mobile1, and welcome.  

Are your eggs super fresh?  They tend to be harder to peel if they are.  Here's a recent thread with a link to others, with probably more opinions and info that you ever wanted to know.  Again, welcome!  Look around the various forums and join on in!

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f22/the-last-word-on-hard-cooked-eggs-93641.html


----------



## milford (Mar 19, 2016)

Since you asked...I had the same problem. I bought a $15 gizmo at Walmart that holds 6 eggs and steams the eggs hard boiled. You pierce the top of the egg, then steam them. When done, you plunge them into cold water. The sudden cooling sucks water into the egg shell from the hole. They peel really easy after that. My wife and I had egg salad sandwiches for a long time. Best thing I ever got.

Dash Go Rapid Egg Cooker - Walmart.com


----------



## creative (Mar 19, 2016)

Yes I can vouch for the easier peeling resulting from making a hole in the wider end of the egg first (that has the air).  Also I tend to *very* lightly 'bash' the egg (once done) and roll it a little.  The rolling helps keep the pieces together when peeling.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 19, 2016)

Welcome to DC!

I've tried various foolproof methods for peeling eggs and I still run into an egg from time to time that just does not peel easily or perfectly.  If I am making deviled eggs and need pretty eggs I cook one or two more than I need, if I find a clunker in the batch I chop it up and add it to the filling, no worries! 

Good luck!


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 19, 2016)

Oddly, I've found if I peel my HB eggs while they're still slightly warm, it works pretty slick.  If I put them in the fridge with the shells still on and peel them later, it's a crapshoot.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 19, 2016)

I pierce the blunt end of each egg with a push pin and cook it to hard boiled.

Then I pour off the hot water, shake the pan with the eggs to crack the shells all over and fill the pan with ice water.  When the eggs are completely cooled, I peel then under a trickle of cold tap water.  

As someone else mentioned, older eggs are easier to peel.  So if you're getting eggs ready for Easter, go out and buy them today.

I hesitated to post here as I fear another 100+ post thread on hard boiled eggs.  We already have several.


----------



## roadfix (Mar 19, 2016)

I've never put much thought into making boiled eggs.    I've always just boiled them and peeled them.    Worked for me every time...


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 19, 2016)

[youtube]PN2gYHJNT3Y[/youtube]


----------



## StarrCo (Mar 20, 2016)

Excellent tip!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milford (Mar 20, 2016)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> [youtube]PN2gYHJNT3Y[/youtube]



Just make sure you don't tell your guests how you made the deviled eggs.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 20, 2016)

milford said:


> Just make sure you don't tell your guests how you made the deviled eggs.


The devil, you say?


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 20, 2016)

milford said:


> Just make sure you don't tell your guests how you made the deviled eggs.


----------



## mobile1 (Mar 20, 2016)

I have been letting them sit in hot water for ten minutes, before cooling them.

What would be the advantages or disadvantages of letting them sit in hot water for 9 minutes or 12 minutes?


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 20, 2016)

mobile1 said:


> I have been letting them sit in hot water for ten minutes, before cooling them.
> 
> What would be the advantages or disadvantages of letting them sit in hot water for 9 minutes or 12 minutes?



They could be under- or overcooked. Overcooked eggs have a green ring around the yolk and smell faintly sulfurous. Not pleasant to look at or to eat.


----------



## medtran49 (Mar 20, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> They could be under- or overcooked. Overcooked eggs have a green ring around the yolk and smell faintly sulfurous. Not pleasant to look at or to eat.


 
Letting them sit in the hot water for 12 minutes will NOT give you a ring.  It just makes sure the egg is really well done in the middle of the yolk.  I usually let them go about 10 minutes but depending on use or who the egg is for will sometimes let them go 12 so as to make sure the yolk is thoroughly cooked.  I've never put salt in the water though.  I do cover the pan so it boils faster. 

I do try to always use older eggs as they do seem to peel better, and I've always heard that too from many sources.  I gently crack all over the egg, kind of rolling it on a flat surface and then peel under gently running water.  The shell generally comes off in pretty big pieces, albeit cracked.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 20, 2016)

milford said:


> Since you asked...I had the same problem. I bought a $15 gizmo at Walmart that holds 6 eggs and steams the eggs hard boiled. You pierce the top of the egg, then steam them. When done, you plunge them into cold water. The sudden cooling sucks water into the egg shell from the hole. They peel really easy after that. My wife and I had egg salad sandwiches for a long time. Best thing I ever got.
> 
> Dash Go Rapid Egg Cooker - Walmart.com



I haven't hard-cooked eggs the traditional way in well over 20 years.  Instead I use a device similar to the one milford has referenced.  Except I bought my little gadget at a thrift store for $2.

It cooks 8 eggs any way I like and also has the facility to poach 4 eggs at once.

It's been a wonderfully handy little kitchen helper.

And, like several have commented, I usually use eggs that are about a week old if I wish to peel them cleanly.  Never had a problem.


----------



## milford (Mar 21, 2016)

I found this...

Peel An Egg In Two Seconds | Eye Opener

Don't know how to post just the video.


----------



## The Rugged Dude (Apr 4, 2016)

Not sure of the confusion... I've never had any problems boiling or peeling eggs.


As someone earlier mentioned, poking a tiny hole in bottom of the egg (there is an air pocket there) will prevent the shell from breaking during the boil.  A push pin is what I use... poke through JUST the shell.  6:15 for a soft boiled, large egg.   That is if you place the egg in the already boiling water... then, boil it for 6:15.


----------



## letscook (Apr 5, 2016)

I just heard that you put a 1-2 tsp of baking soda depending on how many you are cooking in the water. I haven't tried it as I don't generally have a problem.
I bring them to a boil turn heat off let set till you can put your hand in the water without scalding yourself - 10-15 min then I dump some of the water out till it is just covering the eggs. I then put the cover on the pot and shake the pot up and down sideways for a couple of min.  When you open the cover you will fine some eggs totally peeled some need a little help.  Not kidding - How I came about this is I roll them on the counter to get lots of broken shell and one day I was in a hurry so I did them all at once in the pan.  Also I never wait till the are totally cooled down, much harder to peel - easier when they a warm


----------



## jabbur (Apr 5, 2016)

Has anyone tried baking the eggs?  I saw a video where they filled a muffin tin with a dozen eggs unbroken and baked them at 325 degrees for 20 minutes.  Thought that might be worth a try if you need a lot of hard cooked eggs. I want to try it but haven't yet


----------



## Lance Bushrod (Apr 5, 2016)

I steam eggs, in an All Clad double boiler type steamer, using Alton Brown's methode. It works every time. 

The recipe is batch 3. Interesting reading, all.

The Hard Truth About Boiling Eggs | Nantucket Epicure


----------



## Merlot (Jun 24, 2017)

Not to beat a dead horse but I haven't been here in awhile and I am so tickled with my hard boiled eggs I made.  Fresh out of the chickens butt, I steamed them in my rice cooker and they were the absolute easiest eggs I have ever peeled in my life.  
I was buying store bought eggs just for the purpose of peeling but never again!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 25, 2017)

milford said:


> Since you asked...I had the same problem. I bought a $15 gizmo at Walmart that holds 6 eggs and steams the eggs hard boiled. You pierce the top of the egg, then steam them. When done, you plunge them into cold water. The sudden cooling sucks water into the egg shell from the hole. They peel really easy after that. My wife and I had egg salad sandwiches for a long time. Best thing I ever got.
> 
> Dash Go Rapid Egg Cooker - Walmart.com



That is super clever. Thanks I'm going to try it. Do you steam in a regular steamer? Steaming is usually faster than boiling so how long would you say is needed for a semi soft yolk?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 25, 2017)

Merlot said:


> Not to beat a dead horse but I haven't been here in awhile and I am so tickled with my hard boiled eggs I made.  Fresh out of the chickens butt, I steamed them in my rice cooker and they were the absolute easiest eggs I have ever peeled in my life.
> I was buying store bought eggs just for the purpose of peeling but never again!


Um, I'm pretty sure eggs don't come from the chicken's butt...


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 25, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> Um, I'm pretty sure eggs don't come from the chicken's butt...



http://www.google.co.za/url?q=http://countrysidenetwork.com/daily/poultry/eggs-meat/how-do-chickens-lay-eggs/&sa=U&ved=0ahUKEwiXwuGj39jUAhVPwGMKHQIcD6cQFggbMAU&usg=AFQjCNHYGaLI8X2_NbHTn8ADGGVUaUVasg


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 25, 2017)

They pretty much do.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 25, 2017)

Link doesn't work.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 25, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> Link doesn't work.



Will try send it again http://www.google.co.za/url?q=http://countrysidenetwork.com/daily/poultry/eggs-meat/how-do-chickens-lay-eggs/&sa=U&ved=0ahUKEwiXwuGj39jUAhVPwGMKHQIcD6cQFggbMAU&usg=AFQjCNHYGaLI8X2_NbHTn8ADGGVUaUVasg


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 25, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> Link doesn't work.



http://www.google.co.za/url?q=http://www.motherrisingbirth.com/2011/08/wisdom-wednesday-chicken-egg-exit.html&sa=U&ved=0ahUKEwi_oY-t4tjUAhVE72MKHXLRCDAQFggYMAM&usg=AFQjCNHUk8VOtV94NriypVSPMeTgFaN46w


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 25, 2017)

Sent a different one as well


----------



## Merlot (Jun 25, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> Um, I'm pretty sure eggs don't come from the chicken's butt...


 
hehe, I guess I could have worded that differently!


----------



## Merlot (Jun 25, 2017)

Snip 13 said:


> That is super clever. Thanks I'm going to try it. Do you steam in a regular steamer? Steaming is usually faster than boiling so how long would you say is needed for a semi soft yolk?


 
Snip, I used a sunbeam instantpot steamer but I have read you can just steam it on the stove.  I cooked mine too long the first go around.  I am going to try 15 minutes next time.  I'm not sure about a semi soft yolk, I can experiment and get back to you.  Lord knows I have plenty of eggs, straight from the chicken's, um... vent!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 25, 2017)

Merlot said:


> Snip, I used a sunbeam instantpot steamer but I have read you can just steam it on the stove.  I cooked mine too long the first go around.  I am going to try 15 minutes next time.  I'm not sure about a semi soft yolk, I can experiment and get back to you.  Lord knows I have plenty of eggs, straight from the chicken's, um... vent!



Gracias amigo  That vent by the way leads to the butt. Same hole for all functions lol!


----------



## Merlot (Jun 25, 2017)

Snip 13 said:


> Gracias amigo  That vent by the way leads to the butt. Same hole for all functions lol!


lol good to know!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 25, 2017)

Merlot said:


> lol good to know!



One wonders sometimes who the first person was to say "Hey, that thing coming out of that chickens bum sure looks tasty, lets eat it!?"
Going to try steaming eggs for lunch. I've got a Russell Hobbs steamer. Will try one after 10 mins and see.


----------



## Merlot (Jun 25, 2017)

Snip 13 said:


> One wonders sometimes who the first person was to say "Hey, that thing coming out of that chickens bum sure looks tasty, lets eat it!?"
> Going to try steaming eggs for lunch. I've got a Russell Hobbs steamer. Will try one after 10 mins and see.


 
Isn't that the truth!   let me know how it works!
  I just got done reading a pizza thread on here and I'd really like a nice wood fired pizza to start my day, .... I seriously have an obsession with food.  I read about it all day long, it's a wonder that I don't gain a million pounds, good thing I have self- control!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 25, 2017)

Merlot said:


> Isn't that the truth!   let me know how it works!
> I just got done reading a pizza thread on here and I'd really like a nice wood fired pizza to start my day, .... I seriously have an obsession with food.  I read about it all day long, it's a wonder that I don't gain a million pounds, good thing I have self- control!



Same here lol! I even buy cooking books just to read, never even use the recipes.
That pizza sounds delicious! I love homemade pizza. The eggs were spot on at 10 mins. perfect medium and they peeled so easily. Thank you again!


----------



## Merlot (Jun 25, 2017)

Snip 13 said:


> Same here lol! I even buy cooking books just to read, never even use the recipes.
> That pizza sounds delicious! I love homemade pizza. The eggs were spot on at 10 mins. perfect medium and they peeled so easily. Thank you again!


 
Good to know, thank you for the input!  
I tell all my friends that if I get dementia when I'm older, just give me cooking magazines and/ or even scissors to cut out recipes.  I'll be happy all day long, and they won't have to put me on an appetite stimulate.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 25, 2017)

Snip 13 said:


> Will try send it again http://www.google.co.za/url?q=http:...ggbMAU&usg=AFQjCNHYGaLI8X2_NbHTn8ADGGVUaUVasg


Interesting, thanks. I think I had read that before, but early this morning I didn't remember [emoji38]

I think you have to take just the site address out of the stupid Google search result for the forum software to turn it into a clickable link. Their new link thing is so annoying. 

http://countrysidenetwork.com/daily/poultry/eggs-meat/how-do-chickens-lay-eggs/


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 25, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> Interesting, thanks. I think I had read that before, but early this morning I didn't remember [emoji38]
> 
> I think you have to take just the site address out of the stupid Google search result for the forum software to turn it into a clickable link. Their new link thing is so annoying.
> 
> How Do Chickens Lay Eggs - Backyard Poultry



Pretty sure it was my bad. Post from my cell phone and I've got terrible sight.
Is interesting. My daughter did a school project on the anatomy of a chicken.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 25, 2017)

Merlot said:


> Good to know, thank you for the input!
> I tell all my friends that if I get dementia when I'm older, just give me cooking magazines and/ or even scissors to cut out recipes.  I'll be happy all day long, and they won't have to put me on an appetite stimulate.



Rofl! Thanks for the tip. Would never have tried it before reading your post. Had to give feedback.


----------

